
Welcome to China. You Probably Can’t Buy Anything, Though - hhs
https://www.wsj.com/articles/welcome-to-china-you-probably-cant-buy-anything-though-11573415753?mod=rsswn
======
cylim
Alipay introduced Tour Pass for Foreigners to use Alipay in China a few days
ago.

I haven't try it yet. Not sure whether it is usefule

